# rubber flooring in basement problem



## ralph (Jun 11, 2011)

about 2 months ago i installed 1/2" 4x4 interlocking recycled rubber tiles on top of porcelain tiles in my basement for a future home gym. Now I'm noticing small water puddles underneath the rubber tiles. I'm guessing this is due to the humidity in the basement. Is there anything I can do about this? I dont want to be exercising in an area where mold may be growing.


----------



## havasu (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd recommend pulling the rubber, giving a nice wash, and take it outside to fully dry. Then mop the floor with a bleach solution. Once the floors are dry, you might want to consider installing an automatic de-humidifier for the room.


----------



## ralph (Jun 13, 2011)

> I'd recommend pulling the rubber, giving a nice wash, and take it outside to fully dry. Then mop the floor with a bleach solution. Once the floors are dry, you might want to consider installing an automatic de-humidifier for the room




would the dehumidifier have to operate 24/7 once I reinstall the rubber mats after cleaning the floor?


----------



## havasu (Jun 13, 2011)

This would depend on whether you have a vapor barrier, recent rains, ambient humidity, etc. Most have a control on them which allows them to run automatically, depending on the humidity.


----------



## ralph (Jun 14, 2011)

> This would depend on whether you have a vapor barrier, recent rains, ambient humidity, etc. Most have a control on them which allows them to run automatically, depending on the humidity



I own the type of dehumidifier that just continues to operate until the tank is full. I can however set a timer on it so that for instance, it runs for 10 hours and then shuts off for two hours etc....


----------



## havasu (Jun 15, 2011)

It sure wouldn't hurt to give it a try!


----------



## LegacyIndustrial (Sep 22, 2011)

You have water vapor transmission.
Remove tiles, clean with bleach, if floor is not coated use this product, hit link below.If floor is coated, remove coating, scratch with a screen and use this product: 
http://legacyindustrial.net/cart/densifier-and-waterproofer-5-gal-p-118.html

It slows water transmission in both directions.  I would run the dehumidifier too.  Pipe a drain to your sump-pump hole or plumb into the weep drain on your air conditioner.   If none of these exist, raise the unit up on a shelf drain into a 5 gallon bucket and add a small water activated sump-pump with a garden hose through the foundation to the outside.


----------



## tectonicfloors (Dec 15, 2011)

I also want to know about it and this page gives me very useful information about flooring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## havasu (Dec 15, 2011)

tectonicfloors said:


> I also want to know about it and this page gives me very useful information about flooring. Thanks for sharing.



Is it hard to find information about flooring in India?


----------



## tophermarshall (May 7, 2012)

I have Wellness Mats in a portion of my garage for my work bench. These mats are really made for the kitchen, but they work well in other parts of the house. I have two 5x3 Maxum mats. http://www.wellnessmats.com/shop/maxum.php

FYI, there's an older rubber mat topic on the forum, too:
http://www.garageretreat.com/forums/f5/highly-recommended-mats-garage-flooring-1687/
I posted there, as well. Hope this helps.
~T


----------



## StoneC (May 17, 2012)

It's a water vapor transmission issue.   Applying penetrating vapor block to the floor is about the best thing you can do.  Although there are other ways to go about, I just mentioned the cheaper of them.


----------



## LegacyIndustrial (Jul 11, 2012)

Grind the floor and apply a negative side vapor barrier.
This is a 100% solids epoxy product that can hold back the moisture to 25 psi.

If this is outside your budget, consider a densifier treatment.  It may not end the problem but will definitely slow it down.


----------

